

Facebook's Software Stack - arjunb
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Facebook-Software-Stack

======
ratsbane
Good talk. Interesting that Facebook uses MySQL mostly as a key-value store to
represent directed graphs. There was a discussion recently about how
FriendFeed does essentially the same thing.
<http://bret.appspot.com/entry/how-friendfeed-uses-mysql>. I'd like to see a
bit more about how they implemented this.

